# Sistema automatico de transferencia de carga a un generador ac



## LIONHEAD (Oct 20, 2009)

Buenas tardes.

  Ante todo un saludo a esta gran comunidad que sirve de ayuda e intercambio de informaciónrmaciÓn para nosotros los electronicos en este mundo creciente de nuevas tecnologÍas.

   Necesito de su ayuda conjunta en un diseÑo que estoy trabajando como mi proyecto de grado. Me explico.

   Estoy trabajando en la implementaciÓn de un sistema automatico de transferencia de carga para generadores movidos por un motor diesel, esto es conocido en el mercado como "transfer" o interruptores automaticos de transferencia. Existen electromecÁnicos, y otros que son electrÓnicos de las marcas o casas que venden  generadores o "plantas electricas" como se conocen en venezuela, pero estos aparte de ser de un costo muy elevado para aplicaciones sencillas son limitados a modulos para cada aplicaciÓn sin son aplicaciones grandes. Necesito toda la información posible e ideas de como a partir de un microcontrolador diseÑar un interruptor automatico de estos con mucho menos costo y mas orientado a la aplicaciÓn. Ya que quisiera: 

* a traves de una pantalla poder supervisar tanto la red (voltaje de linea, corriente de linea, coseno del angulo), como el generador (rpm, nivel de combustible, temperatura, voltaje y corriente generada, etc) y que verifique todas estas condiciones antes de realizar la transferencia para asi cuidar la maquina.

Cualquier ayuda estare agradecido.

   *¿cual microcontrolador usar?
   *¿cuales sensores utilizar?
   *¿calculo de los elementos electromecanicos usar (contactores)?
   *¿ideas sobre sistemas redundantes y de seguridad (paradas de        emergencia)?
   *cualquier idea por donde empezar...

Gracias


----------



## Dextor (Oct 20, 2009)

Respecto al microcontrolador te puedo recomendar el LPC2103  o cualquier otro de la ARM7,  que son de arquitectura RISC,son bastantes versátiles, tienen para transmisión de datos seriales, que te serviría para poder visualizar datos en un computador en tiempo real. El que yo uso el LPC2103 tiene ocho entradas para conversor análogo digital, las que te servirían para las mediciones de las corrientes, voltajes, velocidad, temperatura, etc.
Respecto a los sensores de corriente te pueden servir alguno que sea de efecto Hall, para cuidar la placa que quieras hacer.

Eso puedo decir, suerte.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Tienes documentacion de algun sistema transferencia comercial para estudiarlo y sacar ideas... O puedes explicarlo tu de modo que podamos "armar" los esquemas de uno. Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2009)

LIONHEAD dijo:


> ......Estoy trabajando en la implementaciÓn de un sistema automatico de transferencia de carga para generadores movidos por un motor diesel, ....


¿ Todavía estas necesitando la información ?


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Oct 24, 2009)

Estimado: generalmente todos los equipos  Motor - generador vienen montados con su control respectivo. Este se encarga de regular la velocidad de motor, controlar la exitatriz del generador. No es un tema sensillo es más hay que ver muchos parámetros los cuales son complicados porque se está tomando mucho el tema de los armónicos generados por las lámparas de bajo consumo y otro equipamiento. Generalmente este control también envía para realizar la transferencia automatica que puede estar hecha con contactores, llaves motorizadas o reles de estado sólido. Todo va de la mano de la potencia que entrega el generador. Si me envias mas datos te puedo conseguir información de equipos existentes. Por mi trabajo ya e instalado en grupos controladores comerciales como el Lovato que me a dado muy buenos resultados.

Eduardo de Carvalho
Montevideo - Uruguay


----------



## LIONHEAD (Oct 26, 2009)

Positivo cualquier informaciónrmaciÓn me sera util... Estoy partiendo de un diseÑo general.. La idea es ir puliendo para diseÑar uno basico y alli adaptarlo a lo que necesite.. Es decir necesito saber por donde empezar, ya que se es un tema con mucho que aplicar.. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2009)

LIONHEAD dijo:


> Positivo cualquier informaciónrmaciÓn me sera util...


Primero mis disculpas por formular la pregunta y no volver al post para ver la respuesta



LIONHEAD dijo:


> ....Estoy trabajando en la implementaciÓn de un sistema automatico de transferencia de carga para generadores movidos por un motor diesel, esto es conocido en el mercado como "transfer" o interruptores automaticos de transferencia. Existen electromecÁnicos, y otros que son electrÓnicos de las marcas o casas que venden  generadores o "plantas electricas" como se conocen en venezuela, pero estos aparte de ser de un costo muy elevado para aplicaciones sencillas son limitados a modulos para cada aplicaciÓn sin son aplicaciones grandes. Necesito toda la información posible e ideas de como a partir de un microcontrolador diseÑar un interruptor automatico de estos con mucho menos costo y mas orientado a la aplicaciÓn. Ya que quisiera:


Algo de historia, luego de la mano del hombre los primeros quipos de transferencia automática trabajaban con lógica a relees, muchos de estos con accionamiento con retardo neumático.



> * a traves de una pantalla poder supervisar tanto la red (voltaje de linea, corriente de linea, coseno del angulo), como el generador (rpm, nivel de combustible, temperatura, voltaje y corriente generada, etc) y que verifique todas estas condiciones antes de realizar la transferencia para asi cuidar la maquina.


No se cuanto quieres supervisar, pero las opciones son muchas:
Nivel de combustible
Temperatura del diesel (Refrigerante)
Temperatura del diesel (Aceite)
RPM / Frecuencia.
Tiempo de uso (Cuenta horas).
Vida del aceite, en este caso se miden 2 valores horas de funcionamiento y horas de colocada  aunque el diesel no funcione
Nivel de aceite y refrigerante en modo funcionamiento.
Nivel de carga de baterías motor, nivel de carga de batería del sistema electrónico.

Dentro del sistema de control debe existir:
Control de temperatura y calefacción del agua con motor detenido.
Control de temperatura, calefacción y ciclos de lubricación del aceite con motor detenido

Alarmas para todo

Con la referencia de RPM/Frecuencia manejas el transfer en si.
La secuencia sería:
1)	Detección de corte o baja tensión de línea.
2)	Inhabilitar el posible accionamiento del contactor de “Línea”
3)	Si el motor está en condiciones, precalentado aceite y agua y en sus niveles correctos dar arranque (Por ejemplo 6 intentos), si no arranco en 6 intentos es preferible interrumpir el ciclo para evitar dejar al diesel sin carga de batería
4)	Si arranco, se detecta mediante la tensión del alternador (Bajo voltaje) Demora de unos 30 Segundos para precalentar las cámaras de combustión, durante este período ir acelerando el diesel hasta la velocidad de régimen.
5)	Pasados los 30 Segundos y verificada la tensión y frecuencia, accionar el contactor de “Carga”
6)	Comenzar la verificación de tensión de la línea (Su retorno y estabilidad), en caso de retornar, el diesel sigue trabajando por (Ejemplo) 5 minutos, mientras el sistema controla que la tensión sea estable y de valor correcto (Línea)
7)	Si se da la condición de tensión de línea estable y en valor, se desconecta el contactor de “Carga” y reconecta el contactor de “Línea”
8)	Si el diesel estuvo bajo carga mucho tiempo, mantener funcionando unos 5 minutos para estabilizar y reducir la temperatura del motor.
9)	Vuelve a la condición de “Espera”



> *¿cual microcontrolador usar?


El que mejor conozcas y pueda hacer todo lo que se pretende


> *¿cuales sensores utilizar?


RPM, el mismo alternador del diesel, (El de baja tensión), o mas sofisticado, un generador de taquimétrico adosado al eje.
Temperaturas: Termistores en los lugares pertinentes
Niveles: Como el ambiente es en extremo agresivo yo diría imanes con flotador y Reed Relee
Frecuencia: El mismo micro midiendo período.
Tensión de baterías: Tal vez un micro con conversor AD propio y entrada multiplexada.
Estabilidad de la tensión de línea: Transformador reductor  Rectificador onda completa  Conversor AD del micro u otro  Registro de valores


> *¿calculo de los elementos electromecanicos usar (contactores)?


Depende de la potencia de tu grupo generador.


> *¿ideas sobre sistemas redundantes y de seguridad (paradas de emergencia)?


Sobre temperatura aceite o agua, falta de presión de aceite, exceso de RPM, Disminución de RPM, Sobre temperatura del alternador (Generador)


> *cualquier idea por donde empezar...


Creo que ya tienes algunas.

Saludos

P.D.:
Normalmente las RPM del diesel las ajusta automáticamente la bomba inyectora, pero igualmente existe la posibilidad de ascelerar o desacelerar mediante algún moto electrico que accione sobre esta.


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 15, 2009)

Gracias hermano ya tengo por donde empezar...
   si no es mucha molestia y tiene algunas ideas para los siguientes puntos quer no entendi muy bien 

*RPM, el mismo alternador del diesel, (El de baja tensión), o mas sofisticado, un generador de taquimétrico adosado al eje.
*Niveles: Como el ambiente es en extremo agresivo yo diría imanes con flotador y Reed Relee
*Estabilidad de la tensión de línea: Transformador reductor  Rectificador onda completa  Conversor AD del micro u otro  Registro de valores

  ademas de alguna forma de costruir los sensores o una pagina para comprar como son los transformadores reductores para sensar el voltaje y corriente de linea

  de antemano gracias..:


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

LIONHEAD dijo:


> ...
> *RPM, el mismo alternador del diesel, (El de baja tensión), o mas sofisticado, un generador de taquimétrico adosado al eje.


El alternador al que me refiero es el de baja tensión, el que carga la o las baterías del arranque del motor.
Muchos alternadores poseen un terminal "G" que entrega pulsos, estos pulsos se pueden convertir a RPM calculando la relación de transmisión del motor-->alternador y cuantos pulsos entrega el alternador por vuelta.


> *Niveles: Como el ambiente es en extremo agresivo yo diría imanes con flotador y Reed Relee


Se puede hacer un sensor de nivel muy eficaz y confiable mediante un flotante cuya altura es determinada por el nivel de líquido (En tu caso agua o aceite).
Este flotante está adherido a un imán, si el nivel baja, el imán acciona un "Reed Relee" y este envía una señal eléctrica al PIC.







> *Estabilidad de la tensión de línea: Transformador reductor  Rectificador onda completa  Conversor AD del micro u otro  Registro de valores


Esto se emplea para evitar que el motor este arrancando y parando cuando la tensión de línea es variable, para que el motor se detenga y pase a alimentarse la carga desde la línea, la tensión deberá ser estable durante un período de algunos minutos.


> ademas de alguna forma de costruir los sensores o una pagina para comprar como son los transformadores reductores para sensar el voltaje y corriente de linea


Depende del sensor:
Temperatura: Lo compras en una casa de repuestos de automotor, se utilizan para accionar los termómetros de los automóviles.
Voltaje de línea:
Un transformador reductor, de este a un rectificador con filtro, de este a un divisor de tensión y de allí al conversor AD de tu PIC.
Sensor de corriente: 
Un transformador amperométrico, de este a un rectificador con filtro, de este a un divisor de tensión y de este al conversor AD de tu PIC.

Para no complicar las cosas empleas un multiplexor analógico para mandar varias señales en forma secuencial al conversor AD de tu PIC, por ejemplo un *CD4051*


----------

